# Bendix Kickback Tool Question



## Tiberius (Aug 26, 2016)

I'm feeling ready to take apart my first Bendix kickback hub.  I've seen a tool for sale on eBay to take it apart but I've also seen the suggestion to make one out of 3/8" water pipe.

What do you think?

Am I crazy to tackle this?

Thanks,

Bart


----------



## rustjunkie (Aug 26, 2016)

Not crazy at all. I made a tool out of one of these from Home Depot:






I can't remember the size I bought and the tool has been absorbed. I got one large enough to slip over the axle then used a hack saw to cut it then filed to finish.

The service instructions are in the Schwinn Service Manual:

http://thecabe.com/forum/threads/schwinn-service-manual-volume-1.81415/


----------



## bairdco (Aug 26, 2016)

I don't get it. I just rebuilt one with regular cone wrenches and a crescent wrench.

What's the tool supposed to do?


----------



## Gordon (Aug 26, 2016)

Used to remove AB-35.


----------



## rustjunkie (Aug 26, 2016)

bairdco said:


> I don't get it. I just rebuilt one with regular cone wrenches and a crescent wrench.
> 
> What's the tool supposed to do?





How did you remove and reinstall the locknut?


----------



## CrazyDave (Aug 26, 2016)

They are $20 or less, if you'd rather make one....Its really up to you.  Validity either way, its certainly not a precise tool.


----------



## Tiberius (Aug 26, 2016)

rustjunkie said:


> Not crazy at all. I made a tool out of one of these from Home Depot:
> 
> View attachment 353811
> 
> ...



Awesome!  That looks better than the pipe tool.  Thanks for all the info!


----------



## Tiberius (Aug 26, 2016)

If I fail at trying to make the tool is there another source besides eBay?


----------



## rustjunkie (Aug 26, 2016)

if I can find mine you can borrow it for round trip shipping


----------



## Tiberius (Aug 26, 2016)

Thanks for the offer to borrow the tool. Somehow I've ended up with 4 bikes with kickback hubs so I think I should have my own.  How many bikes does it take to become a collector?


----------



## Sigh1961 (Aug 26, 2016)

Tiberius said:


> Thanks for the offer to borrow the tool. Somehow I've ended up with 4 bikes with kickback hubs so I think I should have my own.  How many bikes does it take to become a collector?



In my case, it only took one...then all hell broke loose.


----------



## bairdco (Aug 26, 2016)

Ahh, now I see. mine's a blue band. I didn't remove the locknut. Just took the hub apart from the brake arm side and left the other side intact.


----------



## Schwinn499 (Aug 27, 2016)

Tiberius said:


> How many bikes does it take to become a collector?




Apparently, none.


----------



## REC (Aug 27, 2016)

Tiberius said:


> Thanks for the offer to borrow the tool. Somehow I've ended up with 4 bikes with kickback hubs so I think I should have my own.  How many bikes does it take to become a collector?






Sigh1961 said:


> In my case, it only took one...then all hell broke loose.





Schwinn499 said:


> Apparently, none.




I am sensing a pattern here... I started with the urge to get one too. I honestly still have not figured out what happened after that....

Maybe they were holding handlebars????

REC


----------



## Sigh1961 (Aug 27, 2016)

REC said:


> I am sensing a pattern here... I started with the urge to get one too. I honestly still have not figured out what happened after that....
> 
> Maybe they were holding handlebars????
> 
> REC



I didn't even have the urge to get one. I went to get new tires on my car, and the guy that owned the shop had these 2 sweet 70's Schwinns behind the counter.  I talked the wife into getting them so we could ride together. Then I got on the internet to see if i could find a new shift lever for my 3 speed.  Found the Cabe.  Now I have six old Schwinns in my garage, and looking for more. It's a disease, and there's no cure.


----------



## Eddieman (Aug 27, 2016)

you can make the locknut removal tool by modifying a New Departure disk support sleeve.


----------



## Eric Amlie (Aug 27, 2016)

Sigh1961 said:


> Now I have six old Schwinns in my garage, and looking for more. It's a disease, and there's no cure.



Yep, I think I have about 80 complete bikes and probably 20 more framesets. Most are older "lightweight" Schwinns.


----------



## Schwinn499 (Aug 27, 2016)

Eric Amlie said:


> Yep, I think I have about 80 complete bikes and probably 20 more framesets. Most are older "lightweight" Schwinns.



What id give to mosy through your garage for a few hours...


----------



## Tiberius (Sep 1, 2016)

Ha, ha!  It's interesting to hear how you all got hooked!  A few years ago I was the only bidder on a repop Schwinn at a fundraiser.  I got it for $50.  It's the Tool Time blue and white cruiser deluxe with a springer fork and tank.  I knew nothing about Schwinns, so I started an Internet search and ended up buying a rear rack light, hub caps, a tank horn and front fender light!  Then I discovered kickback hubs- have 5 1960's middleweights with no end in sight!


----------

